# Favorite snacks for trail rides?



## AlabamaBelle

Other than beverages, what are your favorite snacks to carry in your saddle bags for day-long rides? I'm especially looking for ideas for healthy snacks that can hold up during the heat of summer. 

Also, has anyone with insulated saddlebags tried putting ice cubes or a freezer pack in a ziplock bag to keep snacks cool?

Just thought I would post something a little different. Thanks to everyone for all of the previous posts about what to carry in the saddlebags for emergencies.


----------



## gssw5

When I pack snacks I look for things that hold up well to heat and do not squish easily. I don't like to carry anything that needs to be kept cold, or is bulky. I like to carry trail mix with nuts, and raisins it holds up to a bit of heat and will not get crushed easily, granola bars hold up well. Carrots and celery, apples, oranges, cheese sticks - they get a little greasy but do ok. I know you said healthy but I also like to carry beef jerky. If we are eating lunch on the trail I pack a simple peanut butter and jelly sandwich, and a piece of fruit that holds up to squishing pressure. 

I carry everything I need in my hydration backpack, food, water, first aid/emergency supplies, my goal is for my pack to be lighter, water gone, food eaten, when I get back.


----------



## sarahfromsc

Honey nut oat bars for me and my horse.


----------



## FlyGap

A turkey sandwich with mayo and tomato 
They say it should be kept cold, but I like mine warm 
My Papa always kept a bologna/cheese/mayo sandwich and fig newtons on him... There was nothing better than pillaging his lunch!

DH likes granola bars but they don't do anything for me. 
Get those plastic refreezable packs for lunch boxes, they tend to keep things cool enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman

Carrots :wink: We both love them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luv equins

Apples an chocolate oat bars.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I too make sure to have things that are not going to melt and/or squish. Granola bars and trail mix are my staples. Carrots also work well. String cheese is also doable.


----------



## DuckDodgers

I like the fruit strip things target sells... Don't know how else to describe them  they take up almost no space at all and are not that heavy of a snack. I can't confirm that they don't melt, but I've taken them on long hikes with great success.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger

beef jerky....box of raisins.....fruit cups.....trail mix.....just to name a few...


----------



## DuckDodgers

gunslinger said:


> beef jerky....box of raisins.....fruit cups.....trail mix.....just to name a few...


Ooh yeah, beef jerky is good! Raisins as well.


----------



## Roadyy

Slim Jims, Fruit packs, chewy granola bars, trail mix, pork skins(high protein), apples, carrots and raisins. Not all of them on every trip, but a mixture of these for the healthy tooth. I also keep peanut butter Nabs and a couple of PB&J sandwiches for the long day rides.


----------



## mslady254

pkg of pnut butter crackers when I dont' have time to make at home-I slip them in with my drink bottle in the bottle holder and they havent gotten broken or squished yet, I just need to be mindful when I drink the water on the trail to be careful when I replace it.
small container of walnuts or almonds 
apple slices
raisens
sandwich if we're going to be out more than a couple of hours

I know someone who says his saddle bags hold ice all day with still some ice at the end of a long ride, I havent tried it yet. They look like brown canvas with a plastic-ey inner liner, I can prob get the brand name if anyone wants it. They zip closed, whereas mine fold over and velcro closed. Makes me doubt mine would perform as well. 
My thermos in the insulated bottle holder stays cool a long time.

Fay


----------



## SwissMiss

String cheese and yoghurt (the ones in the pouch) can be frozen before and then thaw slowly for a great, still cool lunch... Just factor in the condensation in your bag.


----------



## Fort fireman

Jerky, raisins, honey roasted peanuts and I've really taken to Clif bars. Basically tge same stuff I take for a day hike.


----------



## Banter1

Pack of nabs, granola bars, and a whole apple! I don't like the peel so the horse gets it and the core


----------



## Painted Horse

Jerky, almonds or pistachios, some hard tack, granola bars, cliff bars, can of peaches, cooler weather a block of cheese.


----------



## Clydesdales

A frozen Snickers bar!


----------



## paintmeaheart12

Fig Newtons are perfect to get you and your horse's blood sugar up (if needed)
I also do apples if short ride or dried fruit


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

apples, trail mix and whiskey!


----------



## jazzy475

Granola bars and gotta have my dark chocolate bars and for longer ride's PB &J sandwiches. Always have some kind of cheese, and of course a few treats for the horses too.


----------



## jamesdean57

Foxtail Ranch said:


> apples, trail mix and *whiskey*!


There is only one like per post. So I had too agree with this plus beef or turkey jerky.


----------



## my horse

Honey nut oat bars, trail mix, nuts, fruit leather, beef jerky, apples, etc. 
I am not sure if all of those are healthy but I hope it gives you some ideas!
Personally, I prefer the snacks that both me and my horse can enjoy!!


----------



## BoldComic

venison jerky, sunflower seeds, nuts and rasins, oatmeal cookie granola bar for the horse. He love's the chewy quaker ones.


----------



## LifeInTheIrons

A small baggie of reduced fat cheezits, two small apples (one for me and one for my horse), a few Nature Valley bars, and some carrots


----------



## stevenson

sunflower seeds, the horses love them too. dried and fresh fruit. jerky, spam, or vienna sausage, crackers, .


----------



## mrwithers

I usually don't have room for snacks, just beer lol


----------



## tman33

Jerky, nuts and granola, pork and beans are great and carry them often. However, we ride with kids a lot and teenage boys making up the largest number. Therefore we take hot dogs. We pre cook/grill them with ketchup and mustard (pool room slaw) and wrap them in aluminum foal. Easy to pack and ready to eat. We have taken 30 or more, we usually ride 7+ hours. If I had to buy enough jerky for them to eat /get full on it would cost me $500 per ride 

PS
Tip: if you like crackers save the container that those stackable chips come in. A sleeve of crackers will fit in there perfectly and help keep them from getting smashed.


----------

